# BUND-Link Bienenschutz



## Kolja (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo Ihr alle,

hier ein Link des BUND zu einer Unterschriftsliste zum Schutz der Bienen.
Ich hoffe, es kommen auch durch Euch einige Unterschriften zusammen.

https://aktion.bund.net/a-place-to-bee


----------



## pema (16. Juni 2017)

Erledigt.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Juni 2017)

ebenso


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. Juni 2017)

Done


----------



## meinereiner (17. Juni 2017)

I aa


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Juni 2017)

Erledigt!


----------



## Sternchen71 (20. Juni 2017)

Ja sicher macht man da mit!


----------

